# My 1st set up, how is it?



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay so I'm setting up for our first hedgie. A quick back story for anyone who didn't read my into. The hedgie is for my 16 year old daughter and we've never had one as a family pet yet. My wife and I raise tortoises so I'm used to building my set ups and making sure my little guys have everything they need. It's still a working progress so let me know if you see anything I should be doing differently. 

C&C cage is 13.5 square feet
3 sections on the top hinge up
I've made 3 fleece liners
A 3" pvc elbow 
An 8"x8" dig box with fleece scraps
I made the frame for my wheel (still need the roller blade wheel and cake top for it)
I also made the "no-sow" snuggle bag for it and added a strap so my daughter can sling it around her neck. 
I have (but not installed yet) a 60watt CHE, Zilla thermostat, mechanical timer, digital temp sensor and a 18" tube fluorescenc light 

I need to buy another 100w CHE and another dome for it. 
I still need the igloo house and food/water bowls. 
For toys I'm putting in a slit toilet paper tube, toy car, and a few cat toys. 

What else should I do and do I have the cage set up okay???


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Pics didn't show up for some reason.


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

For some reason I can only load 1 at a time


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Cage


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Elbow


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Wheel frame


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The cholorplast around the sides should be at least 8 inches high, babies can sometimes squeeze between the bars in a C&C cage.


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know if she's getting a baby or adult yet. I have more coroplast to go higher if she gets a baby. Right now it's 4" high.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Even for an adult it should be 8 inches high to discourage climbing as they can get injured if they climb and fall.


----------

